# ...help me I'm obsessed.



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

So, lately, I have been absolutely betta CRAZY. 

My dad wouldn't let me get a cat, even though I live by myself in my own apartment. He pays for my schooling so until I can pay for my own schooling, I can't have a cat....

ANYWAY, so to fill the void of a cat, I just keep adding fish tanks...to my apartment room...

And if any of you read my post earlier, you'll find that my poor little rescue did not win his battle against SOMETHING unknown....

If this helps anyone diagnose what could have been wrong with him, when I went to bury him, all what was left of his fins and scales all fell off.....sorry if thats gruesome, there were also strange little white stringy wormie things on him, but they weren't moving. So I'm wondering if all of this was caused by a parasite. ANYWAY, I have an obsession, and even though little Rico was very dear to my heart and I'm so sad that he passed, I tried everything, I cope, by filling the void, with more bettas. And because I was so sad that he passed...I went and bought two...

Yes. Ladies and Gentleman, I AM crazy. This brings me to a count of 5 bettas. 

The two newest editions, are not named. And thats why I am here.

Tonight, I got a BEAUTIFUL delta tail. First one I've owned. He's so pretty. This is him. These pictures don't show it very well, but the majority of his body is dark blue/black and his lips are BRIGHT teal. 

















He looks like a drag queen with the big ol fins and the blue lips. I have him in my heated 3.5 and I'm trying to rig a filter to go onto it, more about that later.

He needs a name.


And the second edition. For about 3 weeks now, I've had my eye on a tiny iridescent white baby betta. Tonight, in my sad saaaad state of mind, I finally purchased it. It is so adorably tiny. I have it in a heated 1 gallon tank FOR NOW, until he/she gets bigger, then I will upgrade him. So don't give me craziness for that. I don't have a picture of it, but if someone wants to give me suggestions for a white betta, I'll take anything at this point, because right now, its "Big Fish" and "Baby Fish" for the 2 new guys....



Don't judge. You seriously can't have just 5....erm....1 betta....


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you, i'm trying to convince myself no more fish until Christmas (when I buy myself a fish from 'Santa') <,<....>.>.....hey Santa hands out betta's sometimes to people...why not I got myself a kitten from him once xD


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

scurrie11 said:


> the majority of his body is dark blue/black and his lips are BRIGHT teal.
> He looks like a drag queen with the big ol fins and the blue lips.


*You should name him RuPaul!!!!:lol::lol::lol: *


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

THATS what I said to my friend, and then she was like, "Who's that???" And so I decided if she didn't know, not everyone would know, and it'd get weird....


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok. My boyfriend named the baby....Bibit.....


And the big delta is Bear, because he's huge. And super cute and friendly :]


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

Dont be too hard on yourself I just brought home number 8...  think we are all a little crazy lol congrats!


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think a little crazy in an understatement. I told my friends at college that I have 4 tanks now, and they literally thought I was insane. I'm now known as "Crazy Fish Lady", like Crazy cat lady, but with fish.

I'm not ashamed, I am studying to become an ichthyologist. I'll try to get pictures of Bibbit as soon as I can. 

On another note, are there any other French Canadians out there that use old French Canadian dialect? I did when I was a kid, I still use some words (bibbit, for example) but I never had to spell them, so I'm wondering if I'm spelling his name wrong.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just brought home number 9 yesterday..yeah. lol


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I have wisely substituted my betta obsession for dwarf shrimp, bc you can have more than one in each tank!

I still love my crowntail girls!


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have NO idea where to get shrimp or freshwater snails...

They don't normally sell them in Maine :[ So I just keep adding fish. If I had my hermit crab tank up here in my apartment, you bet your bottom dollar that I'd have a million crabs as well. 

Oh wait, I already do. 

I have 2 males in a tank, but its divided, so its okay


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww.. I just adore that teal fishy..he is beautiful..and yes, everyone here is obsessed with BETTAS!! and we love it..I have 5 and ready for more


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't wait to get some better pictures of him, these don't do justice, he is HUGE! He's at least 3 inches, tail to nose. He looks SO beautiful when he flares. And I just LOVE his lips. His face is all black, then his lips are teal. He is SO cool. I'm already in love <3 haha


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The betta bug, it's a terrible disease lol

man I spent way to much money on bettas D: eventually I got tired of how high maintenance some individuals are health wise. Bettas totally got me into fish though.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol, I'm obsessed with hermit crabs and betta fish. Both equal up to seven now. xD

Plus four cats... 8D


----------



## scurrie11 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 4 fish tanks, with a total of 12 fish, 8 hermit crabs in a 40 gallon tank with a 20L iso, and ....thank goodness thats it.

I wish I had a cat :[
Thats why I keep buying bettas...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had fish since I was in like 2nd grade when my parents got me a 20g, then I uprated to a 48g. Then it happened O.O I bought a betta, a beautiful HM king betta. He got bettas on my radar and since then I took over the little 50g pond, got a 10g, a 2.5g mini-bow(no longer have) and at one point had a divider in my 48g for a sorority. Oh, almost forgot about the little 75g pond I recently set up to keep water hyacinth in it but 3 fancy goldfish live in it as well.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, I'm the crazy snail lady! Anyone need apple snails, PM me, I've got plenty! (I can ship anywhere in the US) I just brought home betta #3, I'm looking for a mate for him, and possibly one for my HMPK. AND I might just have to go back to Petco for the royal blue "king" PK and the turquoise HMDT. I've also got a 2.5 gal with guppies, a 10 gal with a blind goldfish, a 7 gal snail nursery, a 17 gal snail growout, and a 20 gal with a frog in it. I need HELP!


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

My fiancee (homegrown terror) and I have tanks in every room of our apartment except the bathroom. We have 11 tanks: one 5 gal, one divided 10 gal & two 3 gal tanks in our bedroom, one 10 gal in our son's bedroom, two 5 gal in the kitchen, one 30 gal, two 3 gal and one 10 gal in the living room! Plus we have a 1 gal hospital tank that has our very pregnant Molly in it right now.

We have 11 bettas, 5 fancy goldfish, 2 molllies, 3 platys and 3 ADFs. We just got another new betta last night! 

We also have a cat named Munch!


----------



## Kira and Cleoh (Sep 26, 2012)

When my fry hatch i dont know how im going to make myself sell all the beautiful babies.... For one I'll be keeping like, 5 or six of the females so I have a sorority (would come to a total of 7 or 8 girls XD) then I gotta keep a male or two!


----------

